# UFC/MMA ON ESPN - Mainstream



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

On the ESPN website, MMA finally has their own webpage.

With this webpage and Chuck "The Iceman" Liddell on the cover the most recent ESPN, MMA has definitely gone mainstream.

:sniper:


----------

